# Unknown age rice horse trailer



## MobileBargirl (31 August 2020)

I just picked this baby up to redo into a mobile bar. Previous owner does not know the year. What do you guys think


----------



## Dexter (31 August 2020)

ancient! Probably from some point in the 60s. Its the old Rice Farmers Hunt box. They are a bit small for conversion usually, but depends how clever you are with the space. Its going to take a complete rebuild, new hitch and almost certainly new axles so you've got a lot of work ahead of you!


----------



## Baywonder (31 August 2020)

Yes, I would agree with @Dexter - looks very much like my first trailer - that was pretty ancient!  Is there a serial number stamped on the frame anywhere or a plate?


----------



## Pinkvboots (31 August 2020)

I watched a come dine with me few weeks back and a guy on there that had horses had converted one into a bar it looked so cool, keep us updated how it goes would love to see it when it's finished.


----------



## Tiddlypom (31 August 2020)

The Rice Farmers Hunt was a great trailer.

This one does look rather far gone, unless the chassis and running gear is in better shape than the pics suggest. Not sure how viable it will be to convert for your purpose, but I wish you luck with it.


----------



## MobileBargirl (31 August 2020)

Dexter said:



			ancient! Probably from some point in the 60s. Its the old Rice Farmers Hunt box. They are a bit small for conversion usually, but depends how clever you are with the space. Its going to take a complete rebuild, new hitch and almost certainly new axles so you've got a lot of work ahead of you!
		
Click to expand...




Baywonder said:



			Yes, I would agree with @Dexter - looks very much like my first trailer - that was pretty ancient!  Is there a serial number stamped on the frame anywhere or a plate?
		
Click to expand...

I’m not sure I asked. He didn’t say. Do you think I should pass on this? He said the frame is solid


----------



## MobileBargirl (31 August 2020)

I’m not sure I asked. He didn’t say. Do you think I should pass on this? He said the frame is solid


----------



## neddy man (31 August 2020)

I have just sold one the chassis was as solid as a rock brakes worked hitch good etc but floor was shot and needed painting, the one in your pics doesn't want to be above £200 loads for sale on Ebay pre loved etc,


----------



## Dexter (1 September 2020)

MobileBargirl said:



			I’m not sure I asked. He didn’t say. Do you think I should pass on this? He said the frame is solid
		
Click to expand...

I would run a mile. You wont be able to tow it away without changing the tow hitch. Given the overall condition I cant see the axles not being shot. Its also not ideal for conversion. You can get better than that. The only reason it would be worth buying is if you needed the body panels, and even then I'm not sure I'd bother. I wouldn't pay more than £50 for it either, and that would only be if I had a low loader suitable to transport it.


----------



## Tiddlypom (1 September 2020)

If you’ve not yet bought it, then pass on this one. It’s too far gone.


----------



## gallopingby (1 September 2020)

I think you’d find a better one if you kept looking.


----------



## Errigal1 (12 January 2021)

great advice here, is the panels in the rice boxes aluminium or steel?and can you get brake parts bearing etc for these now? also its hard to find a decent one now as im also looking so pm if you have any!


----------



## hopscotch bandit (17 January 2021)

This is my Rice Richardson bought when it was 12 months old in 1996.

My Dad replaced the floor with hardwood he tongue and grooved down his shed on his lathe. We put in rubber matting, configured the inside so the partition was 3/4 to 1/4 on the off side, and painted inside and out with yacht varnish to complete. He  used to do all the servicing on it every year and every four years strip it down and revarnish.  I've got it seriously undervalued with insurance at £300.


----------



## Lanagav1979 (29 April 2022)

MobileBargirl said:



			I just picked this baby up to redo into a mobile bar. Previous owner does not know the year. What do you guys think
		
Click to expand...

Hi how did you get on with the renovation I started mine last May I have the same horsebox


----------

